# finished screws appear to have shrunk after paint was applied



## taping247 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello all . I was hoping to get some feedback on a rare issue I experience with my finish after being painted . 

I recently completed a job . Commercial , 10' walls , no lids . Job didn't have doors , so the elements are a factor . Sanded everything myself and the work was up to par . Painter came in on a rainy Saturday . Sprayed a coat of primer , and one coat of finish . I get a call Monday that it looks like I two coated my screws .

I do my finish a bit of the old school way , as I hand tape everything . And never do I two coat , always three . All I do is taping , day after day , job to job . I always get praise for the level of quality I produce , and am confident with my experience I gave a good product . 

This hardly ever happens , one job out of hundreds . Does anyone have any info to share as to whats happening ?????

My thoughts are , that the rock expanded/swelled due to the weather conditions an amount of paint applied in a short time frame , 180 boards primed and one coat finish in 5 hours .

Well , like every other taper out there , I know it all lol ... But if you can confirm or deny my theory with a link that supports your views . I'm eager to be informed . Can't find anything on the net that helps .

Thanks , Sam


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Have a look at this thread. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/drywall-screw-pops-but-not-really-6154/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

taping247 said:


> Hello all . I was hoping to get some feedback on a rare issue I experience with my finish after being painted .
> 
> I recently completed a job . Commercial , 10' walls , no lids . Job didn't have doors , so the elements are a factor . Sanded everything myself and the work was up to par . Painter came in on a rainy Saturday . Sprayed a coat of primer , and one coat of finish . I get a call Monday that it looks like I two coated my screws .
> 
> ...


How much drying time was there before the painter showed up?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

IMO the painter soaked the walls with paint or rolled it alot ie keep rolling the same place ( back rolling).


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, I see this all the time. Often times the mud lines will swell a bit and the screw heads will be sunk in ever so slightly. Definitely too much moisture applied to the board at one time. Good luck back charging though, builders love painters for some reason. This would be a good job for a nail spotter if you didn't do everything by hand. As for future fixes I have been contemplating doing the first two coats with setting mud then doing the finish coat with regular. the setting mud shouldn't be too much affected by excess moisture.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

What city are you in...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've seen this when D/Cs spray the self level primer . One home I looked at the seams peaked. they soaked the board down so bad..And all the screws were shallow ,like you say. They sprayed it so heavy it pooled ! I'm sure there are some who can apply it correctly ... I haven't met one yet.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

This has happened to me the odd time and it was usually due to high humidity during the painting process with poor ventilation on the job. Most times cracking a few windows and firing up a few dehumidifiers has lessened this for me.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I've seen this when D/Cs spray the self level primer . One home I looked at the seams peaked. they soaked the board down so bad..And all the screws were shallow ,like you say. They sprayed it so heavy it pooled ! I'm sure there are some who can apply it correctly ... I haven't met one yet.



sure Moore up to your Shyte Again


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think Moore does any painting lol.... probably a shame to cover up Moores work with paint.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I don't think Moore does any painting lol.... probably a shame to cover up Moores work with paint.


I'm not sure how to take that.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

you did your job. **** the painters!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

eazyrizla said:


> you did your job. **** the painters!


I was a time served painter before I took up taping!:yes:
And to b honest its prob the best way I could have went as I know also what the painter is looking at and if its good or bad!
Painters love coming behind my work so I must b doing something right!:thumbsup:
On another note boarders hate me with a passion and I like it that way!:thumbup:
U doing ur job is maybe sub par if the painter is not pleased with what he is looking at or having to fix!!!
Only tryin to figure out why f*ck the painters:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with the others that say the paint was applied too soon after primer. No way that primer was dry. All that water shrunk the mud. Nice. We probably have all been there. It is up to the finisher to fix it for nutin.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If there is no texture/ smooth finish, the paint, especially primer, should be rolled on. I have seen this phenomena many times with sprayed on primer coat. It is as if the damp primer swells the paper. For some reason the physical process of rolling the paint avoids this from happening.


----------

